# Mobil 1 esp 5w40



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Has any one running 40 weight instead of 30 having any issues? I'm getting ready to change oil and going to the heavier weight .I drive 200 miles a day.just a little more protection


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I use AMSOIL 5w40 mid saps European an I`am sure its doing a great job!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There are some 5W40 oils that do meet the Dexos2 (such as the Mobil One) so I think it should be fine. The old Benz diesels would run forever on 15W40 oil which doesn't have the greatest startup protection.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Where would you find Mobil 1 ESP. I've looked but haven't found it yet.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Where would you find Mobil 1 ESP. I've looked but haven't found it yet.


PepBoys and Napa is the only brick and mortar I can locate it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm running Dexos2 approved Motul X-Clean 8100 5W-40 with no issues for past 4k miles. I have a case of Mobile 1 ESP M 5W-40 in the basement from Amazon ready for the next change

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think thicker is better. especially in a diesel. Wish they made a straight weight that met Dexos 2 standards.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Your owners manual states to not use 40 weight oils. But you guys can do what you want. Flame barrier shields engaged!!

*Caution: *Use only engine oil that is approved to the dexos2 specification or equivalent engine oil as defined in the preceding paragraph. Failure to use the recommended engine oil can result in engine damage not covered by the vehicle warranty. 

*Viscosity Grade* 
SAE 5W-30 is the best viscosity grade for the vehicle.* Do not use other viscosity grade oils such as SAE 10W-30, 10W-40, or 20W-50.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Your owners manual states to not use 40 weight oils. But you guys can do what you want. Flame barrier shields engaged!!
> 
> *Caution: *Use only engine oil that is approved to the dexos2 specification or equivalent engine oil as defined in the preceding paragraph. Failure to use the recommended engine oil can result in engine damage not covered by the vehicle warranty.
> 
> ...


FLAME THROWER OUT! 

I could definitely see how a 10 Cold start weight might be ill advised! Mercedes Benz who was doing common rail engines in passenger vehicles long before any of these guys refuses to compromise engine protection for a little economy to boost their CAFE standings continually specing 5W-40 in their vehicles in North America. Why does the US Mazda 6 Spec 5W-20 and 5W-30 for the rest of the world for the exact same engine. Simple. Economy. Why are there plenty of DEXOS2 approved 5W-40 and 0W-40 oils? 

There is no way a 40W oil is going to hurt a darn thing. Better lower end bearing protection when hot and under load and identical cold flow properties. Sounds like a win-win. Ah, forgot, a small fuel economy penalty. 

90% of grocery getters will live a happy long engine life and never utilize the added benefits of the 40W oil but it won't hurt anything...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

5W40 oils are DEXOS2 approved


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Just run the Mobil 1 ESP 5W30. In previous threads, it was noted that after oil analysis, this oil performed much closer to a 40 rather than a 30. To each his own though.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My Scottish blood compels me to buy whatever is the lowest priced Dexos 2 oil available.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> My Scottish blood compels me to buy whatever is the lowest priced Dexos 2 oil available.


Best post yet lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll go with a HTHS of 3.8 from a 40W oil.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What's the HTHS??

The Sexy Electrician


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

FYI, the Mobile 1 5w -40 for diesel engines didn't have the required specification, atleast not listed on the bottle. It was for that reason I stayed with the Mobile 1 5W-30 ESP which is the correct vicosity for the CTD and meets the required spec. I have read where some have used the 5w-40 in the CTD though I wouldn't while under warranty.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

warloc said:


> FYI, the Mobile 1 5w -40 for diesel engines didn't have the required specification, atleast not listed on the bottle. It was for that reason I stayed with the Mobile 1 5W-30 ESP which is the correct vicosity for the CTD and meets the required spec. I have read where some have used the 5w-40 in the CTD though I wouldn't while under warranty.


Neither the 5W30 or 5W40 Mobile 1 ESP are dexos2 approved, so it really doesn't matter. I'm currently running a Dexos2 licensed Motul X-clean 8100 5W-40 oil. Here's the spec sheet... https://www.motul.com/system/produc...iginal/8100_X-clean_5W-40_(GB).pdf?1370511661

It's HTHS is lower then Mobil 1 esp 5W-40 at 3.6 compared to 3.8 but it's TBN is 7.5 to Mobil 1 ESP's 5.5. The TBN isn't really a big deal with the fuel used in the engines these days which is why I'm gonna get a UOA on the Motul and try Mobile 1 next time. 

The Mobil 1 ESP Formula M 5W-40 is specifically designed to meet Mercedes Benz's common rail diesel standard. I sleep like a baby at night! 

Google "HTHS oil" and you'll find out what it means!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I googled HTHS. Interesting stuff. On a side note. I ended up reading some threads about it on a TDI site. Boy. Talk about loosely moderated. Those guys really go after each other. LOL.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I googled HTHS. Interesting stuff. On a side note. I ended up reading some threads about it on a TDI site. Boy. Talk about loosely moderated. Those guys really go after each other. LOL.


Try being a diesel cruze owner there! LOL


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Eat your hearts out. Look how close the viscosities are but the 40w is better overall, Especially in the summer. No harm using it.


----------

